# JD Wheel Spacer Please Help identify



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello
I bought a 4200 tractor and they had used these on the front for counterweights.
I am thinking they are maybe wheel spacers. But for what.
They are round maybe 10 1/4" diameter
I think they weigh 16 pounds each
8 holes The centers are removeable. 
There is a notch sideways on the flat making it look
like a chevy small block harmonic balancer.
Any help appreciated...Maybe i can get them where someone
could use them.
regards gary


----------

